# Interior Color Code



## blazingbeat (Sep 9, 2003)

Hi everyone !

Like many people here, I am not a big fan of BMW's leather sport seats due to their durability. I am thinking about fixing / re-coloring the seat. I am thinking about buying one of those leather repair kits on-line. Can anyone help me to figure out the interior color code of my 2000 328ci with gray interior? If I am not mistaken, there should be only one kind of gray for all E46 interiors.
BTW, does anyone know any good leather repair place / detailer around Los Angeles area?

Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

If I'm not mistaken N6TT is the code for gray leather interior.


----------



## RealM3 (Sep 8, 2003)

blazingbeat said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> Like many people here, I am not a big fan of BMW's leather sport seats due to their durability. I am thinking about fixing / re-coloring the seat. I am thinking about buying one of those leather repair kits on-line. Can anyone help me to figure out the interior color code of my 2000 328ci with gray interior? If I am not mistaken, there should be only one kind of gray for all E46 interiors.
> BTW, does anyone know any good leather repair place / detailer around Los Angeles area?
> ...


Send me the last 7 digits of your VIN and I'll check your records. It should be N6TT, but why take a chance?


----------



## blazingbeat (Sep 9, 2003)

RealM3 said:


> Send me the last 7 digits of your VIN and I'll check your records. It should be N6TT, but why take a chance?


Thank you for the help guys!
Hi Steve, the last 7 digits of my VIN is JP03300. According to Alex and some researches I did the color code is indeed N6TT. But most of those leather repair websites seem to use a different kind of coding system. Most of these websites show BMW color codes like: 
Dove Gray 436, Light Silver Gray 438...etc.

Thanks again and happy holidays!


----------



## greatscot (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin.
I noticed you had researched a leather reconditioning kit for your interior color code N6TT. I have the same leather code in my car and want to get a recoloring kit but am having a hard time matching up with the codes they list as well. Do you remember which code you ordered? Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

blazingbeat said:


> According to Alex and some researches I did the color code is indeed N6TT. But most of those leather repair websites seem to use a different kind of coding system. Most of these websites show BMW color codes like:
> Dove Gray 436, Light Silver Gray 438...etc.


BMW interior codes changed about 10 years ago -- from 3-digit numerical codes to four-character. Now, the last two are the color: TT = Gray


----------



## wdhtools (Jun 10, 2007)

*Interior color codes*

Does anyone know where on my car I can find the interior color codes for a 1991 E30?


----------



## lowerfredrick (Nov 3, 2010)

*interior color codes*

On my e46, I simply pulled up on the leading edge of the rear seat, popped the seat out, and on the bottom was the paperwork with interior color codes (in my case, N6TT for the medium grey). It was just that simple.


----------

